# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی مجارستان یا هند

## Zealous

درود.بچه ها کسی میدونه هزینه تحصیل در پزشکی مجارستان وهند دقیقا چقدره؟چون دیدم در انجمن چند نفر برای این دوتااقدام کردن پس خیلی خوب میدونند .لطفا هزینه تحصیل رو جدا از هزینه اقامت(اجاره و...) بگید.ضمنا اسم موسسه های مجاز خوب برای اعزام دانشجو به این دو کشور هم اگه میدونید بگید.سپاس :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

مجارستان صد در صد بهتره

----------


## ata.beheshti

سلام من برای دارو اقدام کردم قبرس سوالی در مورد اونجا داشتین در خدمتم....پزشکی تو مجارستان قطعا بهتره چون دو تا کورس به زبان اصلی کشور و یه کورس انگلیسی داره....کورس زبان مادری بهتره

----------


## ata.beheshti

هر دانشگاه و رشته ای میرید حتما یه چشتون به این لیست باشه 

دانشگاه های مورد تایید وزارت بهداشت

راستی بعد از سپتامبر 2016 ینی بعد از شهریور امسال (95)

کلیک کن

----------


## P A R S A

ما نمی تونیم بگیم  ! 

خیلی بچه ها به صرف اروپایی بودن مجارستان و ظاهر هند قضاوت می کنند . در صورتی که هند ده ها سال هست که قطب پزشکی جهان بوده . اما خب از طرفی قطب ایدز آسیا هم هست  :Yahoo (21): 

باید از کسانی که که به هر کدوم از این کشور ها رفتند سوال کنی .

حتما این مورد اعتبار دانشکده که ata1001 نوشت رو مدنظر قرار بده . وگرنه به این راحتی ها مدرکت رو قبول نمی کنند و باید مدت طولانی وقت صرف کنی که اخرش قبول بکنند یا نه ! ولی دانشگاه های مورد قبول این مشکلو ندارند

----------


## Unknown Soldier

هند چون دانشکده پزشکیاش اکثرا در مناطق مرفه نشین هستند ،هزینه هات بالا میری واسه اجاره و غذا

----------


## jungmin

من دندون پزشکی رو میدونم هند حدود ۱۷۰ میلیون و مجار حدود۳۵۰ تا در میاد البته بدون هزینه اقامت هند هیچ شرایط خاصی برای پذیرش نداره ولی مجارستان معدل بالا ۱۵ و ایلتس میخواد  هیچ کدوم هم خیلی کشورای خوبی نیستند ولی مجارستان به نظر امن تر میاد امسالم دیگه وقت پذیرش تموم شده

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> من دندون پزشکی رو میدونم هند حدود ۱۷۰ میلیون و مجار حدود۳۵۰ تا در میاد البته بدون هزینه اقامت هند هیچ شرایط خاصی برای پذیرش نداره ولی مجارستان معدل بالا ۱۵ و ایلتس میخواد  هیچ کدوم هم خیلی کشورای خوبی نیستند ولی مجارستان به نظر امن تر میاد امسالم دیگه وقت پذیرش تموم شده


واسه هند باید دیپلمت تجری باشه.معدل کل  بالای 14

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> درود.بچه ها کسی میدونه هزینه تحصیل در پزشکی مجارستان وهند دقیقا چقدره؟چون دیدم در انجمن چند نفر برای این دوتااقدام کردن پس خیلی خوب میدونند .لطفا هزینه تحصیل رو جدا از هزینه اقامت(اجاره و...) بگید.ضمنا اسم موسسه های مجاز خوب برای اعزام دانشجو به این دو کشور هم اگه میدونید بگید.سپاس


یکی از دوستان رفته هند 200 میلیون برا دانشگاه داده ماهانه هم فک کنم حدود 1400 دلار خرج های جانبی داره .رشته دارو ...

----------


## EXCELSIOR

@Unknown Soldier

میخواستم بدونم من که امسال از یک سال فرصت پشت کنکوریم استفاده کردم و تا پایان شهریور امسال یا باید برم دانشگاه یا برا سربازی اقدام کنم ، به هیچ وجه راهی نیست که برای تحصیل تو دانشگاه های خارجی اقدام کنم؟
منظورم اینه با قید وثیقه و ... راهی هست؟

----------


## Zealous

> هر دانشگاه و رشته ای میرید حتما یه چشتون به این لیست باشه 
> 
> دانشگاه های مورد تایید وزارت بهداشت
> 
> راستی بعد از سپتامبر 2016 ینی بعد از شهریور امسال (95)
> 
> کلیک کن


مرسی ولی تقریبا این لیست رو حفظ هستم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Zealous

> من دندون پزشکی رو میدونم هند حدود ۱۷۰ میلیون و مجار حدود۳۵۰ تا در میاد البته بدون هزینه اقامت هند هیچ شرایط خاصی برای پذیرش نداره ولی مجارستان معدل بالا ۱۵ و ایلتس میخواد  هیچ کدوم هم خیلی کشورای خوبی نیستند ولی مجارستان به نظر امن تر میاد امسالم دیگه وقت پذیرش تموم شده


مگه کل پول رو پیش میگیرند؟فکر میکردم ترمی باشه مگه نیست؟لطفا ترمی بگید

----------


## jungmin

من این جوری که شنیدم یه بخش زیادیش رو اول بدین پولو

----------


## Zealous

> هند چون دانشکده پزشکیاش اکثرا در مناطق مرفه نشین هستند ،هزینه هات بالا میری واسه اجاره و غذا


از این نظر مشکلی نیست اصل کار قیمت خود تحصیل هست که ظاهرا 170 بنا به گفته دوستان میشه

که خوبه.

----------


## Zealous

> یکی از دوستان رفته هند 200 میلیون برا دانشگاه داده ماهانه هم فک کنم حدود 1400 دلار خرج های جانبی داره .رشته دارو ...


از طریق موسسه اعزام دانشجو رفته یا شخصی؟کدوم دانشگاه رفته که اینقدر گرون شده؟

----------


## Vahid Bm

*وقتی میتونی بورسیه بگیری تو یه دانشگاه معتبر و تحصیلت و اقامتت رایگان باشه تو اون کشور چرا این همه هزینه ؟!*

----------


## rezagmi

> درود.بچه ها کسی میدونه هزینه تحصیل در پزشکی مجارستان وهند دقیقا چقدره؟چون دیدم در انجمن چند نفر برای این دوتااقدام کردن پس خیلی خوب میدونند .لطفا هزینه تحصیل رو جدا از هزینه اقامت(اجاره و...) بگید.ضمنا اسم موسسه های مجاز خوب برای اعزام دانشجو به این دو کشور هم اگه میدونید بگید.سپاس


مجارستان سالانه 70 80 ملیون میخواد :Yahoo (4): 

تهران-خ میرداماد غرب-میدان مادر-ساختمان ارتش طبقه3 موسسه کیان اندیشه
02122256508
02122258974
بیکی از چه ها برا مجارستان از این طریق اقدام کرده بود

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> از طریق موسسه اعزام دانشجو رفته یا شخصی؟کدوم دانشگاه رفته که اینقدر گرون شده؟


نمیدونم ایناش رو ولی فک کنم با موسسه ای چیزی بوده .البته الان چک کردم گفته بود هزینه های جانبی 1.5 میلیون ماهانست نه هزار دلار !
دانشگاه Tamil Nadu Dr. M.G.R. Medical University 
بقیه دانشگاه های هند شاید گرون تر هم بشه ...

----------


## alis

سلام برای پزشکی که هند واقعا قطب پزشکی هست،ولی خیلی خیلی گرون! کل هزینتون  (هزینه تحصیلتون) میشه حدود 500 میلیون!

هر دو کشور رنکینگ دانشگاهاشون از دانشگاه های ایران ( به جز فک کنم ایران -بهشتی و یا شیراز) بالاتر هست! یعنی بهتر از ایران هستن. 

مجارستان اعتبارش مشروط هست یعنی بعد از اینکه درستون تمام شد باید معدل دیپلم +پیش دانشگاهیتون کمتر از 16 نباشه! ولی توی دانشگاه درسا به شدت سخت هستن!

از طریق موسسات اعزام دانشجو اقدام نکنید چون شیاد واقعی هستن،در ضمن کسی که نمیتونه حتیکارای پذیرشش رو انجام بده،به نظر شما میتونه بعدا به زبان انگلیسی درس بخونه؟! اونم پزشکی با اون حجم.

باید خودتون اقدام کنید برای دانشگاه مورد نظر!خیلیا نمیدونن که این موسسات چقد مکار هستن،! 

مهلت پذیرش هم که امسال تمام شد! ( شهریور کلاس ها شروع میشه!)، اگه زبانتون خوب باشه نیازی به رفتن به کالج نیست ،ولی اگه بد باشه باید کالج رو به مدت 1 سال برید.

مجارستان یه آزمون ورودی داره، که به 2 بخش تقسیم میشه شفاهی،کتبی،کتبیش آسون هست و با یکم خوندن پاس میشید ولی شفاهیش! 2 نفر از دانشگاه مقصد میفرستن باید 

برای اونا توضیح بدید زیست رو! اونم به زبان انگلیسی. (اینا برای پزشکی -دندون عمومی)

برای تخصص ما پارسال رفتیم توی آزمون شرکت کردیم،(کتبی، ضمن اینکه باید مدرک عمومی دندون پزشکیتون رو نشونشون بدید) آزمون به شدت سختی بود،و تعداد بسیار کمی قبول شدن

که خب باید تا 9 شهریور بریم سر کلاسا این برای دبرسن مجارستان>.

هزینه زندگی توی مجارستان ماهیانه 1000 یورو هست، ولی خب خوبیش این هست مدرکش رو کل اتحادیه اروپا قبول دارن!!! بدون امتحان! اما خب توی دانشگاه بسیار سخت هست،ونمیشه به راحتی قبول شد.

شما بفرمایید تا چقد در سال ،ماه میتونید هزینه کنید تا بهتر کمکتون کنم!

سوالی بود درخدمتم ،موفق باشید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام برای پزشکی که هند واقعا قطب پزشکی هست،ولی خیلی خیلی گرون! کل هزینتون  (هزینه تحصیلتون) میشه حدود 500 میلیون!
> 
> هر دو کشور رنکینگ دانشگاهاشون از دانشگاه های ایران ( به جز فک کنم ایران -بهشتی و یا شیراز) بالاتر هست! یعنی بهتر از ایران هستن. 
> 
> مجارستان اعتبارش مشروط هست یعنی بعد از اینکه درستون تمام شد باید معدل دیپلم +پیش دانشگاهیتون کمتر از 16 نباشه! ولی توی دانشگاه درسا به شدت سخت هستن!
> 
> از طریق موسسات اعزام دانشجو اقدام نکنید چون شیاد واقعی هستن،در ضمن کسی که نمیتونه حتیکارای پذیرشش رو انجام بده،به نظر شما میتونه بعدا به زبان انگلیسی درس بخونه؟! اونم پزشکی با اون حجم.
> 
> باید خودتون اقدام کنید برای دانشگاه مورد نظر!خیلیا نمیدونن که این موسسات چقد مکار هستن،! 
> ...


دانشگاه ایران و بهشتی و شیراز از دانشگاه تهران بالاتره ؟؟ دلیل خاصی داره ؟؟

----------


## Bengisu

Daneshgahe dr MJR hend.. hazinash ham maghole o morede taeed..

----------


## Zealous

> *وقتی میتونی بورسیه بگیری تو یه دانشگاه معتبر و تحصیلت و اقامتت رایگان باشه تو اون کشور چرا این همه هزینه ؟!*


میشه بگید چطوری برای ورود به پزشکی بورسیه میدن؟!!!چون من تا حالا چنین چیز عجیبی نشنیدم.

----------


## Zealous

> Daneshgahe dr MJR hend.. hazinash ham maghole o morede taeed..


معقول یعنی چقدر؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## alis

هیچ بورسیه ای برای رشته های پزشکی وجود نداره!

دوستمون پرسیدن چرا دانشگاه تهران و ... ،من نگفتم فرقی دارن یا یکیشون از دیگری بالاتره.

----------


## Forgotten

> هیچ بورسیه ای برای رشته های پزشکی وجود نداره!
> 
> دوستمون پرسیدن چرا دانشگاه تهران و ... ،من نگفتم فرقی دارن یا یکیشون از دیگری بالاتره.


سلام
دوست عزیز کلا چند روش برای تحصیل در خارج از کشور وجود داره ؟ منظورم روش ورود مثلا ازاد با هزینه شخصی یا بورسیه و ...

----------


## Vahid Bm

> میشه بگید چطوری برای ورود به پزشکی بورسیه میدن؟!!!چون من تا حالا چنین چیز عجیبی نشنیدم.


تو پ . خ جوابتون رو دادم

----------


## alis

> سلام
> دوست عزیز کلا چند روش برای تحصیل در خارج از کشور وجود داره ؟ منظورم روش ورود مثلا ازاد با هزینه شخصی یا بورسیه و ...


کلا تحصیل در خارج از کشور در رشته های پزشکی باید پول بدید!! به جز آلمان که اونم مدرک زبان آلمانی میخواد + اینکه باید شما معدل نهاییتون عالی باشه و تازه اینکه شما باید رشته مورد نظرتون رو توی ایران قبول شده باشید! یعنی پزشکی آلمان میخواید ،باید توی ایران قبول شده باشید رشته پزشکی رو!

ولی برای رشته های مهندسی کمک هزینه (بورسیه -فاند) هم بهتون تعلق میگیره طی شرایطی! ولی رشته های پزشکی به هیچ وجه بورسیه ای ندارن.

اگه بد توضیح دادم ،بگید دوباره با دقت بیشتر و کامل تر توضیح بدم.موفق باشید

----------


## Forgotten

> کلا تحصیل در خارج از کشور در رشته های پزشکی باید پول بدید!! به جز آلمان که اونم مدرک زبان آلمانی میخواد + اینکه باید شما معدل نهاییتون عالی باشه و تازه اینکه شما باید رشته مورد نظرتون رو توی ایران قبول شده باشید! یعنی پزشکی آلمان میخواید ،باید توی ایران قبول شده باشید رشته پزشکی رو!
> 
> ولی برای رشته های مهندسی کمک هزینه (بورسیه -فاند) هم بهتون تعلق میگیره طی شرایطی! ولی رشته های پزشکی به هیچ وجه بورسیه ای ندارن.
> 
> اگه بد توضیح دادم ،بگید دوباره با دقت بیشتر و کامل تر توضیح بدم.موفق باشید


نه ممنون تا حدودی فهمیدم
حالا چرا همه میرن مجارستان و هند و اینا چرا کسی نمیره کشورایی مثل انگلبس و امریکا و ...؟

----------


## alis

> نه ممنون تا حدودی فهمیدم
> حالا چرا همه میرن مجارستان و هند و اینا چرا کسی نمیره کشورایی مثل انگلبس و امریکا و ...؟


چون پذیرش از این کشور ها بسیار سخت و هزینه ها بسیار بسیار بالاست!

در ضمن همه اول دوست دارن برن انگلیس-  آمریکا وقتی پروسه ها رو طی میکنن متوجه میشن ! و منصرف.

----------


## alis

دوستان من خودم برادر امسال همسن شماست یعنی تازه امسال کنکور داده،و خیلی خراب کرده! خواستم برای هند براش اقدام کنم (چون پسر داییم اونجاست!) ولی خب با یه سری از دکتر های آینده این سایت مشورت کردم گفتن چون دیپلم منطقه 3 داره بهتر هست همینجا سال دیگه امتحان بده امکان قبولیش هست،ولی خب توی تخمین رتبه 94 سایت کانون درصد هاش رو اگه اینطوری هم قرار بدم!

که ادبیات 80 دینی 80 عربی 78 زبان 95 زیست 30 فیزیک 20 ریاضی 10 شیمی هم 10 باز هم منطقه 3 بین 2500 تا 3000 قبول میشه! که یعنی هیچی جز پردیس شانس نداره !

این یعنی اینکه،من خودم اگه تخمین رتبه 95 اومد دیدم باز هم همین رتبش میشه __که فقط به پردیس بخوره،خب 100 درصد همون خارج تحصیل کنه بهتر هست!

درصد 20 جانبازی چه تاثیری میتونه داشته باشه؟ چون من زمان خودم هیچ کاری برام نکرد و زیر 25 فایده ای نداشت الان چقد میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه؟! مرسی

----------


## Zealous

> دوستان من خودم برادر امسال همسن شماست یعنی تازه امسال کنکور داده،و خیلی خراب کرده! خواستم برای هند براش اقدام کنم (چون پسر داییم اونجاست!) ولی خب با یه سری از دکتر های آینده این سایت مشورت کردم گفتن چون دیپلم منطقه 3 داره بهتر هست همینجا سال دیگه امتحان بده امکان قبولیش هست،ولی خب توی تخمین رتبه 94 سایت کانون درصد هاش رو اگه اینطوری هم قرار بدم!
> 
> که ادبیات 80 دینی 80 عربی 78 زبان 95 زیست 30 فیزیک 20 ریاضی 10 شیمی هم 10 باز هم منطقه 3 بین 2500 تا 3000 قبول میشه! که یعنی هیچی جز پردیس شانس نداره !
> 
> این یعنی اینکه،من خودم اگه تخمین رتبه 95 اومد دیدم باز هم همین رتبش میشه __که فقط به پردیس بخوره،خب 100 درصد همون خارج تحصیل کنه بهتر هست!
> 
> درصد 20 جانبازی چه تاثیری میتونه داشته باشه؟ چون من زمان خودم هیچ کاری برام نکرد و زیر 25 فایده ای نداشت الان چقد میتونه تاثیر داشته باشه؟! مرسی


  پاسخ شما در تایپیک زیر هست 
اندر احوالات سهمیه جانبازی -چه قدر تاثیر داره ؟ 
داشتم پستاش رو میخوندم تا جوابتون رو بدم ولی خیلی زیاد بودند و پر از اطلاعات تخصصی جانبازی که من متوجه نمیشدم چی میگن :Yahoo (35):  اما صفحات آخرش که مربوط به سال 95 هست اوایل تابستون دیدم که جواب پرسشی مثل پرسش شما رو داده بود.

----------


## f.akbari

> سلام من برای دارو اقدام کردم قبرس سوالی در مورد اونجا داشتین در خدمتم....پزشکی تو مجارستان قطعا بهتره چون دو تا کورس به زبان اصلی کشور و یه کورس انگلیسی داره....کورس زبان مادری بهتره


سلام
منم میخواستم داروسازی قبرس 
هر ترم 4 هزار دلار میشد برم که کلا 160 میلیون میشد 
بعد من خیلی خوشحال بودم که یکی گفت اونجا مثل یه روستا هست
همه چیز هم خیییلی گرونه یعنی کل خرج این 6 سال خوندن میشه هفتصد هشتصد میلیون
این یعنی خیلی
یکیم که گفت تو ترکیه درامد داروسازا کمتر از ایرانه
البته زیاد نتونستم اطمینان کنم به اون شخصی که اینا رو بهم گفت
میشه راهنماییم کنین

----------


## behzad2123

دوست عزیز سلام 
مدرك داروسازي قبرس به صورت دكتري و ٦ ساله بوده  و مورد تاىيد وزارت بهداشت ايران است.


اگر قبلاً رشته تحصيلي مرتبط با داروسازي از قبيل شيمي، بي هوشي و غيره خوانده و فارغ التحصيل شده باشيد ، دروس مشترك بعد از ارزيابي و طبق صلاحديد هيئت علمي تطبيق داده شده و از گذراندنِ مجدد دروس پذيرفته شده معاف خواهيد شد. 


در اين رشته امكان انتقالي به ايران در طي تحصيل وجود ندارد.
اینکه می گید مثل روستاهه این طوری نیست ، ولی کلا کشور کوچیکیه. 

موفق باشید

----------


## mina_77

> دوست عزیز سلام 
> مدرك داروسازي قبرس به صورت دكتري و ٦ ساله بوده  و مورد تاىيد وزارت بهداشت ايران است.
> 
> 
> اگر قبلاً رشته تحصيلي مرتبط با داروسازي از قبيل شيمي، بي هوشي و غيره خوانده و فارغ التحصيل شده باشيد ، دروس مشترك بعد از ارزيابي و طبق صلاحديد هيئت علمي تطبيق داده شده و از گذراندنِ مجدد دروس پذيرفته شده معاف خواهيد شد. 
> 
> 
> در اين رشته امكان انتقالي به ايران در طي تحصيل وجود ندارد.
> اینکه می گید مثل روستاهه این طوری نیست ، ولی کلا کشور کوچیکیه. 
> ...


سلام
هزینه ی کل دوره ی تحصیلش چقدر در میاد؟؟
هند و بلاروس رو شنیدم
قبرسو نشنیده بودم

----------


## mohammad.sa

> سلام
> هزینه ی کل دوره ی تحصیلش چقدر در میاد؟؟
> هند و بلاروس رو شنیدم
> قبرسو نشنیده بودم


الان چین توی جدید ترین لیست اومده جز دانشگاه های مورد تایید بهددشت....هزینه زیادی هم نداره تا اخرش حدود ۱۲۰ ملیون میشه
اما پزشکی اوکراین بهتره چون امکان داره بشه جز اتحادیه اروپا اوکراین اما کشور بسیار سردیه...مشکل دیگه هم ی دوره قبل رشتت داره ک درسای دبیرستانه حدود ۸ ماه این مشکل ساز میشه و خرج اضافی...اما من باشم اوکراین انتخاب میکنم ارزون و دانشگاه های سطح بالا

----------


## Ali jk

> سلام
> هزینه ی کل دوره ی تحصیلش چقدر در میاد؟؟
> هند و بلاروس رو شنیدم
> قبرسو نشنیده بودم


قبرس واسه هر ترم ١٨ تومن(باندازه پرديس خودمون) هزينه ميخاد
البته هزينه هاي اب و برق و گاز جداست و يكم گرون
اونجا بري فك ميكني رفتي يكي از شهرهاي ايران.... چون ايراني زياده اونجا
هند هم ك ماشالله اكثر دانشجوهاي غيربومي رو ديپورت كرد؛ الان دوستم و انداختن بيرون و ميخاد بره روسيه
درضمن اگه با زبان روسي مشكل نداشته باشي اونجا هم خوبه

----------


## behzad2123

> سلام





> هزینه ی کل دوره ی تحصیلش چقدر در میاد؟؟
> هند و بلاروس رو شنیدم
> قبرسو نشنیده بودم





شهریه هر ترم تحصیل در رشته داروسازی با بورسیه 3920 دلارشهریه خوابگاه برای یکسال 3000 الی 6500 دلار ( بسته به نوع خوابگاه)هزینه خورد و خوراک برای یکنفر در سال 3000 الی 5000 دلارهزینه کل تحصیل ، خوراک و خوابگاه در یکسال برای دانشجوی داروسازی در سال تقریباً 45 الی 50 میلیون تومان

----------


## mina_77

> شهریه هر ترم تحصیل در رشته داروسازی با بورسیه 3920 دلارشهریه خوابگاه برای یکسال 3000 الی 6500 دلار ( بسته به نوع خوابگاه)هزینه خورد و خوراک برای یکنفر در سال 3000 الی 5000 دلارهزینه کل تحصیل ، خوراک و خوابگاه در یکسال برای دانشجوی داروسازی در سال تقریباً 45 الی 50 میلیون تومان


منظورتون از بورسیه چیه؟؟؟

تقریبا دو برابر پردیس تو ایران درمیاد با این تفاوت که اینجا باید از سد بزرگ کنکور عبور کرد

----------


## mina_77

> قبرس واسه هر ترم ١٨ تومن(باندازه پرديس خودمون) هزينه ميخاد
> البته هزينه هاي اب و برق و گاز جداست و يكم گرون
> اونجا بري فك ميكني رفتي يكي از شهرهاي ايران.... چون ايراني زياده اونجا
> هند هم ك ماشالله اكثر دانشجوهاي غيربومي رو ديپورت كرد؛ الان دوستم و انداختن بيرون و ميخاد بره روسيه
> درضمن اگه با زبان روسي مشكل نداشته باشي اونجا هم خوبه


قبرس به زبان انگلیسی درس میدن دیگه؟
خودشون هم کلاس زبان میزارن یا اینکه باید از همین جا با مدرک زبان رفت اون ور؟؟؟
من خودم زبانم متوسطه راستیتش اما هیچ مدرکی ندارم
معدل دیپلمم19/75بوده
دانش اموز درس خونی بودم
همه ی تلاشم رو دارم میکنم که همینجا بتونم داروسازی دربیام
اما اگر نشد میخام مهاجرت کنم
شروع کلاس ها کی هست و تا کی فرصت ثبت نام هست؟؟؟اطلاعی  دارین؟؟؟
چون من خودم وضعیتم یک ماه و نیمه دیگه مشخص میشه

----------


## ata.beheshti

*قبرس دانشگاه emu خوبه برای دارو با دانشگاه کرمانم خوب ارتباط دارن من خودم فک کنم خریت کردم نرفتم البته توکل به خدا ......*

----------


## Ali jk

سلام. ببخشيد من خودم اطلاعي ندارم
ولي اگه ميخاي از پسرخالم بپرسم بهت بگم، چون پارسال ميخاست بره همه چيش و هم درست كرده بود 
ولي چون از دارو خوشش نميومد نرفت
الان هم رفته بلژيك داره دندون ميخونه
تو هم ان شالله از دانشگاه تهران قبول ميشي 
حالا اگ خداي نكرده نشد
اگه دارو دوسداري (pharmacy is my only love نوشتي) برو قبرس
ولي اگ از دندون يا پزشكي خوشت مياد؛تو اروپا بعضي از كشورها رايگانن، ولي اقامت گرفتنشون سخته
موفق باشي

----------


## behzad2123

شهريه داروسازي اگر معدل پيش و ديپلم بالاي ١٨:٥٠ باشه ٤٠٠٠ دلار و اگر بالاي ١٦ باشه ٦٠٠٠ دلار هر ترم، اگر زير ١٦ باشه پذيرش نميشههزينه خوراك و غذا هر سال ٣٠٠٠ دلار حداقلهزينه مسكن و يا خوابگاه هر سال ٣٠٠٠ دلار حداقل

----------


## mina_77

> شهريه داروسازي اگر معدل پيش و ديپلم بالاي ١٨:٥٠ باشه ٤٠٠٠ دلار و اگر بالاي ١٦ باشه ٦٠٠٠ دلار هر ترم، اگر زير ١٦ باشه پذيرش نميشههزينه خوراك و غذا هر سال ٣٠٠٠ دلار حداقلهزينه مسكن و يا خوابگاه هر سال ٣٠٠٠ دلار حداقل


ا پس ی جایی معدل بالام به درد خورد :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
تخفیف داره

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ا پس ی جایی معدل بالام به درد خورد
> تخفیف داره


دانشگاه اوکراین هزینه دانشگاه سالیانه فقط ۱۴ ملیون هست.‌‌‌..سطح دانشگاه هم ۱۰۰% بالاتره....اگر قصد رفتن دارین به اینم فک کنین...‌

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ا پس ی جایی معدل بالام به درد خورد
> تخفیف داره


چین هم معدل واسش مهمه و تخفیف میده میتونی توی دانشگاه های سطح بهتری پذیرش بگیری....

----------


## konkoorhani

کدوم کشورای اروپایی رایگانن؟؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

> کدوم کشورای اروپایی رایگانن؟؟


جمهوری چک تا اونجایی که میدونم...

----------


## mahdi2015

بشینین جمع بندیتون رو کنین باو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mina_77

> دانشگاه اوکراین هزینه دانشگاه سالیانه فقط ۱۴ ملیون هست.‌‌‌..سطح دانشگاه هم ۱۰۰% بالاتره....اگر قصد رفتن دارین به اینم فک کنین...‌


ممنونم :Yahoo (8): 
حتما

----------


## ata.beheshti

من یکیاز دوستام ازمیر ترکیه داره میخونه اما مورد تایید ایران نیس

خو حالا  این بره تخصص بگیره از یه دانشگاه معتبر مثلا تو آلمان بیاد ایران دیگه بش گیر نمیدن که؟

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> من یکیاز دوستام ازمیر ترکیه داره میخونه اما مورد تایید ایران نیس
> 
> خو حالا  این بره تخصص بگیره از یه دانشگاه معتبر مثلا تو آلمان بیاد ایران دیگه بش گیر نمیدن که؟


فوقش اینه که ازش 2-3 تا آزمونای جامع پزشکی عمومی رو می گیرن، اگه به حد نصاب برسه قبول می کنن مدرکشو، و این که تو ایران با پول هر کاری میشه کرد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

یکی از آشناهای ما معلم شیمیه، می گفت یکی اومده مدرک دندانپزشکی شو که از باکو گرفته بود تایید کنه نگاه کردن دیدن دیپلمش انسانی بوده، گفتن باید 4 تا درس اختصاصی سومو امتحان بدی (ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی و زیست) می گفت تا حالا دو بار ازش امتحان شیمی گرفتم نتونسته 10 بگیره، حالا خودتون ببینین دیگه اونایی که باکو درس می خونن چقد سواد دارن...

----------


## mina_77

> یکی از آشناهای ما معلم شیمیه، می گفت یکی اومده مدرک دندانپزشکی شو که از باکو گرفته بود تایید کنه نگاه کردن دیدن دیپلمش انسانی بوده، گفتن باید 4 تا درس اختصاصی سومو امتحان بدی (ریاضی، فیزیک، شیمی و زیست) می گفت تا حالا دو بار ازش امتحان شیمی گرفتم نتونسته 10 بگیره، حالا خودتون ببینین دیگه اونایی که باکو درس می خونن چقد سواد دارن...


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
عجب
دیگه دندون پزشکی واسه چیش بوده با این ضریب هوشی

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> عجب
> دیگه دندون پزشکی واسه چیش بوده با این ضریب هوشی


مینا حالا شنیدم که میگن پول شهریه رو بریزی اصلا کاری ندارن سر کلاسا حاضر باشی یا نه، میگن برو ترم بعد بیا برا پرداخت شهریه، امتحانا هم هر کی کم بشه یه شیشه نوشیدنی می بره نمره می گیره  :Yahoo (20):  یه دخترخانومی هست تو شهر ما مدرکشو از باکو گرفته ولی پارتی نداشته نتونسته تاییدش کنه، الان تو یه پاساژ کم جمعیت غیرقانونی یه مطب باز کرده با تخفیف گاها بالای 50 درصد کار مردمو راه میندازه، خدا خیرش بده  :Yahoo (20):

----------

